# more pics from me



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tank shot


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

having a little trouble attaching pics









more are on the way


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got more, but I ran out of time - I'll post them later


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the 3rd shot is awesome. Nice that you are able to keep live plants with your fish.... i sure as hell wish i could with mine


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet pics, what is that is it a severum?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice!

what size are the tanks?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice severums innes









all the other fish look cool too. try to get a close up of that feather fin synodontis. I love those guys


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok well I got some more pics sorted







and yes it is a severum, I have 2 of them 

here is Sharaz my mean severum (not the one I posted that had HITH)









and another, but also you might spot some hoplo catfish, a botia loach (yes its hiding) and my tyre-track eel









This is more of the hoplo catfish and they are chillin' with the eel









I had to remove all the decorations for these pics of my oldest fish, my spotted talking catfish which is about 16 years old, he hides all day, usually he wedges himself into my driftwood, but he was a bit loose today lol
I nearly lost this guy last year in a tank disaster when I fouind him gasping for air, I moved him and he took a few days to recover :sad: 









he was hard to photo as he would not stay still and digi cams have a second delay


























oh and as requested heres the featherfin


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pics Innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got more pics


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet pics, what is with your p's?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet pics, what is with your p's?


 looks like some tetra's and a blue ram.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Awsome pics and fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > sweet pics, what is with your p's?
> ...


close, I have neon, black neon & glowlight tetras, zebra danios, a blue ram, some chinese algea eaters and a golden apple snail


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

my friend put zebra danios in his rbp tank and they were gone in one night








but you seem to be having good luck


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Do you lose many fish with your p's Innes?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Do you lose many fish with your p's Innes?


 no lol I'm just poor, I cant afford to continually buy tetras to feed to piranhas, they might eat one or two of any new fish I add but after a week they are usually safe and I never lose many - in fact I lost many more fish in tanks without piranhas in.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is some sweet ass collection u have there


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn man you realy got a lot of fuckn fish!! heheh cool!


----------

